

Show HN: Flume – A beautiful Instagram experience for your Mac and browser - rafifyalda
https://flumeapp.com

======
rafifyalda
Hey all, I've been working in my evenings on a Mac app for Instagram with
@mirgehtsganzgut that goes away with the social-side and distractions that
Instagram throws at you and releases you from the pretty basic web-version
that Instagram offers. Edge-to-edge beautiful photos sliding by your screen
throughout the day was one of the key ideas of making Flume - it wasn't
important to me who posted a photo or how many likes and comments it had - for
me it was about the photo. That's what inspired the feed view. Of course,
Instagram is a social network, so those details are still available for you
there if you want them, but the idea was to highlight photography, not
followers.

While working on Flume for Mac, I discovered an opportunity to give a smaller
but still beautiful Instagram experience to people who don't have a Mac and
for those that didn't want to browse via an app. I open hundreds of tabs a day
and I don't want to go to my phone to check my Instagram feed, and that's
where Flume New Tab was born. Available now for Safari and Chrome, you can
bring some beauty to your blank tabs!

Flume for Mac is currently in beta and I'm taking some limited testers on
board - Instagrammers are obviously preferred. Get in touch on the website to
let me know.

If you're curious about the name - since it's shared with a famous musician -
flume is an old English word that means a river or stream. When new items
photo pop into the Mac app, it feels like a drop of water in a stream.

Thanks and happy browsing!

